# Olympic app



## SpottyTB (25 July 2012)

Hello

Jw, what's the name of the Olympic app that allows you to watch the events live?

Thanks!


----------



## hcm88 (25 July 2012)

BBC Olympics i think!


----------



## SpottyTB (25 July 2012)

Haha as simple as that and I didn't think to look it up! Ridiculous  thanks!!!


----------

